# Opening Bank account



## englishman (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi

I recently got a FM2 ( still need to go to office to collect it). I want to open a bank account but i rent a place with bills included and so i dont have a utility bill or telephone in my name for prof of address.
I assuming i need that so what do i do ???

Thanks


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Check with the bank ... but another option is a 'constancia de domicilio' (statement of residence) that you should be able to get from your local municipio office with a minimum of ID


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

englishman said:


> Hi
> 
> I recently got a FM2 ( still need to go to office to collect it). I want to open a bank account but i rent a place with bills included and so i dont have a utility bill or telephone in my name for prof of address.
> I assuming i need that so what do i do ???
> ...


Most who rent don't. I get the electric bill from the dueño and have to pay it myself. For my FM3 and when I opened my bank account, I took that electric bill and a copy of the dueño's IFE(voters registration) card. What did you use to get your FM3/2?


----------



## Gringo Dog (Dec 13, 2010)

I read someplace that there is a maximum amount that you can deposit into a Mexican bank account. Is that true? If so, what are the rules?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

****** Dog: What you heard about deposit limits only applies to cash, not checks, wire transfers, etc.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

****** Dog said:


> I read someplace that there is a maximum amount that you can deposit into a Mexican bank account. Is that true? If so, what are the rules?


AS RV says, the deposit limits only apply to cash deposits. The maximum amount that can be deposited in cash at present without your deposit triggering an automatic tax payment is $15,000 Pesos per calendar month. If you deposit more that $15,000 Pesos during any calendar month, the tax will be assessed against the amount of your cash deposit(s) in excess of $15,000 Pesos rather than the whole cash deposit. Keep in mind that excessive cash deposits may not only trigger a tax against the excess but will also come to the attention of the government and you may be called upon to explain the origin of the excess cash you deposited. This happened to us when I deposited over the statutory amount allowed when the law first changed and I spent a day along with thousands of others in Guadalajara explaining that I was a retiree with no income generated in Mexico. The governmental officials were courteous and seemed embarassed that I, as an FM-2 Visa holder had been inconvenienced but it was still a pain to have to co through that procedure.


----------

